# The end of trespassing may be near



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Saw this on FB.

Michigan trespassers busted.

With the advent of trail cameras that can send pictures to your phone instantly, and that have a GPS so that stolen cameras can be located, we may be seeing the risk/benefit curve for trespassing change dramatically. 

This is an example of the real time information law enforcement officers need in order to make it worth their while responding. 

Gotta love it.

BOWHUNTING.COM LINK


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

http://dummycams.com/fake-security-cameras.htm?gclid=CLCo99Gw0LsCFa4-Mgod7W0AOA

Putting up fake cameras might work outside of your cabin or polebarn. I did see a picture of these or maybe real cameras attached to a building along with signs saying that the pictures taken had already been sent to an off site computer/phone. 
If I were a crook, that would send me down the road in a hurry.

L & O


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> http://dummycams.com/fake-security-cameras.htm?gclid=CLCo99Gw0LsCFa4-Mgod7W0AOA
> 
> Putting up fake cameras might work outside of your cabin or polebarn. I did see a picture of these or maybe real cameras attached to a building along with signs saying that the pictures taken had already been sent to an off site computer/phone.
> If I were a crook, that would send me down the road in a hurry.
> ...


Great ideas L&O to put up dummy cameras. 

I thought about putting a card in my new Covert Cameras telling the would-be thief his picture had already been sent, so he should walk away. But then I thought, wouldn't the penalties be higher if he actually takes the camera? The key to me getting the trespasser in jail the last time was the fact that he wasn't just trespassing, he was stealing as well. That got the Deputy's attention. 

I decided to not leave the card in the camera.

I will just trail him with the GPS and have the added pleasure of getting him for trespassing and theft.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

How do you get GPS tracking in your game cameras? If somebody figures out an add-on that can be installed on current cameras, I believe they would sell a ton of these.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

So the covert black ops can be traced via the SIM card on GMS networks?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Note the date: 12/25.

Christmas day and Thanksgiving afternoon are notorious trespassing free-for-alls, as the lowlifes know that respectable humans (known by those in the know as landowners) are at home with their families.

Great stuff. As to the perps, I'd lock 'em up in J-town and throw away the key.

Btw, I can't get the link to work.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I doubt it.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

farmlegend said:


> Note the date: 12/25.
> 
> Christmas day and Thanksgiving afternoon are notorious trespassing free-for-alls, as the lowlifes know that respectable humans (known by those in the know as landowners) are at home with their families.
> 
> ...


Link is fixed.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Sweet!
http://www.bowhunting.com/blog/2013/12/26/michigan-trespassers-caught-on-trail-camera/


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Grouse Hunter said:


> So the covert black ops can be traced via the SIM card on GMS networks?


The manual says "Your camera is equipped with a GPS locator."

You text message the camera #510# and it will return it's location to you via text.


----------



## ST8 (Nov 1, 2005)

Makes me proud to see the "bluegoose" in the background. Way to go Troops!

ST8


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

What a great story. When are the hangings?


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 25, 2002)

Your not going to stop trespassing. If you think so your just kidding yourself. 

No matter what property you have , if you are not there patrolling it 24/7 someone else is on it. -Guaranteed!

And its only going to get worse with the hunting pressure, lack of access and locals being pushed out of areas they have hunted for 30 years.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Eclipse said:


> Your not going to stop trespassing. If you think so your just kidding yourself.


Straw man. Of course you cannot eliminate all trespassing.

You can, however, make a *big* dent in it. Technological innovations as illustrated on this thread, along with stiffer penalties, can and will reduce this revolting practice.

Mandatory confiscation *and disposition* of firearms and vehicles used by trespassers would be a good start. These inbred derelicts probably don't own a pot to urinate in or a window to throw it out of, but, by gosh, they've got that stolen Mossberg which they cherish and their old Chevy pickup which they'd cry like little girls if it were taken.

Fewer remarks are stupider than those that suggest loss of hunting privileges. Those cretins probably don't buy licenses anyway.



Eclipse said:


> And its only going to get worse with the hunting pressure, lack of access and locals being pushed out of areas they have hunted for 30 years.




Mmmhmm. There is a special spot in hell for any white trash imbecile which excuses his trespassing with a claim that he was "pushed" out of his favored hunting spot. And a more special one for any of his apologists.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

I think it is a good thread. It adds information & value; and, of course, it provides some small sense of justice that the dunderheads in the pictures actually got nabbed ---- even if it was on someone elses property.

I cant speak for the OPbut I highly doubt he was serious about camera use actually stopping trespass forever, or for all properties. Likely his headline was more of an eyeball-grabbing editors tactic. And thats OK. It got my attention.and clearly the other posters on the thread.

More seriously, trailcams can & will discourage some of the jackasses. Not all, cause some of them are dimwits to begin with and just wont learn. But, if someone on the edge of the property sees a sign that states *No Tresspassing  Trail Cams in Use* .well, in my opinion, it will give them pause. They know they run a chance of being caught by a cam that they may not have detected..no matter how vigilant they may be. They wont know what they dont know.

And for the view that such a sign will be an invitation that there ARE trailcams available to be stolen.paint me skeptical.

Im gonna have a handful of signs made up with that trailcams in use verbiage.


Lastly, I'm reluctant to pile on......but concerns that it is only gonna get worse because of lack of access and pushed-out 'locals'....well, that does sound like an apologist for tresspassers. 

If the locals hunted it for 30years....well then, they had a chance for 30years to buy it and lock it up for themselves and put up their own darn cameras. 

(ps... I AM a local....and that's exactly what I did.)


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

Eclipse said:


> Your not going to stop trespassing. If you think so your just kidding yourself.
> 
> No matter what property you have , if you are not there patrolling it 24/7 someone else is on it. -Guaranteed!
> 
> And its only going to get worse with the hunting pressure, lack of access and locals being pushed out of areas they have hunted for 30 years.




We haven't had any problems, we just let the neighbors know we have eyes in the sky and very serious about our hunting. And we have no problem recovering a wounded deer they shot if it comes on our property.

All is good


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Not the one I was looking for but I think you get the idea. :evilsmile


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

farmlegend said:


> Straw man. Of course you cannot eliminate all trespassing.
> 
> You can, however, make a *big* dent in it. Technological innovations as illustrated on this thread, along with stiffer penalties, can and will reduce this revolting practice.
> 
> ...


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

farmlegend said:


> Straw man. Of course you cannot eliminate all trespassing.
> 
> You can, however, make a *big* dent in it. Technological innovations as illustrated on this thread, along with stiffer penalties, can and will reduce this revolting practice.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

> Fewer remarks are stupider than those that suggest loss of hunting privileges. Those cretins probably don't buy licenses anyway.


That's what I've always assumed, the large majority of hunters who commit illegal actions are most likely license-less


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

Eclipse said:


> And its only going to get worse with the hunting pressure, lack of access and locals being pushed out of areas they have hunted for 30 years.


The same people that never once in 30 years contributed towards property taxes, stopped by to lend a hand, gave a nice Christmas gift or did anything but show up and hunt?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I am in the process of possibly buying a large piece in the NWLP. Trespassers have not been a big issue during deer season due to the landowners on one side and my Uncle being a hard ****. I do believe it will get worse before it gets better, even more so with the ARP's There is always someone out there that wants what you have and they don't.

I believe my biggest obstacle is stopping the poaching of the big club next to me. I was told the DNR warned them last year for having large bait piles. I am sure if I start turning them in I will need cameras to protect my property. I like the idea of real time pictures.


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

My insanely awesome wife got me two of these cams for Christmas! I can't wait to start using them. I got a sim card for one of them earlier today, which was a painless process at at&t store. Going o finish setting it up and hopefully put it in the woods on Sunday. It seems like it could have a variety of uses, from deer to trespassers to using it to surveil your house while on vacation. The reviews are also very good on it. Only issue I see so far, is you will need a good reliable cell signal, which isn't always available in rural areas.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

This is a great thread with good ideas. Our area has severe cell phone problems but the cams may still be a good idea. We have a problem with trespassers coming from a neighboring piece of state land. It is perplexing because the state land is a good 40 that was clear cut some years ago and is now a good place to hunt if done correctly. There are also thousands of acres of state land in the adjoining area with a lot of empty or near empty population of hunters. A lot of it has much better hunting than ours at the present time due to the topography; and the forest work that has been done and is being done. The need to trespass in this area is a mystery to me.


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm just telling it like it is. I have hunter for over 33 years, leased land for 20 and owned for 7. I am not advocating trespassing but if you can not handle a few people getting on your land from time to time you had better stick to state land. I have seen and know owners so FREAKED OUT about possible trespassers that they can't even enjoy their hunting. 

Also - When you are making statements like - "Special place in hell" - you had better rethink how much hold this deer hunting has on you. 

The entire hunting community in Michigan has become so cut-throat about this deer hunting that we have turned on each other. Ready to send people to a special place in hell - and for what? So they won't kill my "BIG BUCK". 

We may own the land but the deer are owned by the state and all tax payers (hunters and non-hunters). As far as the land goes - its been here for 6 million years and will be here long after our grandchildren are long gone.

We need to step back and look in the mirror and check up on what we are becoming.


----------



## perchyanker (Jan 26, 2011)

Eclipse said:


> I'm just telling it like it is. I have hunter for over 33 years, leased land for 20 and owned for 7. I am not advocating trespassing but if you can not handle a few people getting on your land from time to time you had better stick to state land. I have seen and know owners so FREAKED OUT about possible trespassers that they can't even enjoy their hunting.
> 
> Also - When you are making statements like - "Special place in hell" - you had better rethink how much hold this deer hunting has on you.
> 
> ...


Very good post. I don't own or lease land and am sure it must gets very frustrating when trespassers take advantage of your hard work but, some of you guys are just sick in the head when it comes to the punishments you think these violators should receive. ITS JUST A DEER


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

No one likes a trespasser knowingly violating and taking advantage of personal property. But so much truth to Eclipse post. 

I remember the days when I was young and getting permission or just hunting on property for who you knew the owner was looked upon as.. no problems. 

The cameras are neat and will someday be even more advanced with just being part of having a smartphone, the technology is here already its just they can make money selling another service.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

perchyanker said:


> Very good post. I don't own or lease land and am sure it must gets very frustrating when trespassers take advantage of your hard work but, some of you guys are just sick in the head when it comes to the punishments you think these violators should receive. ITS JUST A DEER
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Eclipse said:


> I'm just telling it like it is. I have hunter for over 33 years, leased land for 20 and owned for 7. I am not advocating trespassing but if you can not handle a few people getting on your land from time to time you had better stick to state land. I have seen and know owners so FREAKED OUT about possible trespassers that they can't even enjoy their hunting.
> 
> Also - When you are making statements like - "Special place in hell" - you had better rethink how much hold this deer hunting has on you.
> 
> ...


One of the best post's on this site. And the sentiment should be extended to all hunters, Public or private land.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm willing to bet that neither one of these guys pictured got a free ride to jail... I'm also willing to bet that the cost of that "recreational trespass" ticket was far cheaper than a lease. I don't condone trespassing but can totally understand why some do it.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

farmlegend said:


> Straw man. Of course you cannot eliminate all trespassing.
> 
> You can, however, make a *big* dent in it. Technological innovations as illustrated on this thread, along with stiffer penalties, can and will reduce this revolting practice.
> 
> ...


Let's not start a Chevy vs Ford vs Dodge argument.

How much does one of these GPS enabled trail cams cost? I like the idea!


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

Eclipse said:


> I'm just telling it like it is. I have hunter for over 33 years, leased land for 20 and owned for 7. I am not advocating trespassing but if you can not handle a few people getting on your land from time to time you had better stick to state land. I have seen and know owners so FREAKED OUT about possible trespassers that they can't even enjoy their hunting.
> 
> Also - When you are making statements like - "Special place in hell" - you had better rethink how much hold this deer hunting has on you.
> 
> ...



Good post, 


I have seen some property owners that are so hung up on themselves and on a power trip, they wont even let someone have a dead deer that ran on to their property, they say the deer is theirs?


Back in the late 80's a buddy of mine shot a buck and it jumped the fence and died about 20 yards on this A******'s property. We stepped over to grab the deer and this guy comes up with a deer rifle and says we cant have it, and the deer was his? Well it was a pretty tense moment as my buddy told him we were leaving and the deer is coming with us. 


Many States you can legally trespass to recover a deer as long as you don't have a weapon. And I completely agree with that.


----------



## dialed-in (Feb 7, 2011)

Eclipse said:


> I'm just telling it like it is. I have hunter for over 33 years, leased land for 20 and owned for 7. I am not advocating trespassing but if you can not handle a few people getting on your land from time to time you had better stick to state land. I have seen and know owners so FREAKED OUT about possible trespassers that they can't even enjoy their hunting.
> 
> Also - When you are making statements like - "Special place in hell" - you had better rethink how much hold this deer hunting has on you.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should open your land to the public? Remember, it's not trespassing when you have permission. Permission is only a phone call or door knock away!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> I don't condone trespassing but can totally understand why some do it.


My buddy has been having trouble finding chicks. Can he borrow your old lady for a little while? I mean, you'd totally understand, wouldn't you?

Trespassing is stealing. And if you want to steal my stuff, expect there to be considerable resistance.


----------



## poz (Nov 12, 2004)

The problem isn't catching trespassers. The problem is prosecuting them. We haven't been able to get one prosecuted even after admitting to taking deer and multiple trespassing events. The problem is that he's a local and we are not. So until you are able to prosecute. and the locals know they will get into trouble. It will not stop.


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

Some people just get consumed with the whole trespassing thing. It irritates me, but I live over an hour from my property and I know despite neighbors watching that there will be the occasional local who decides its worth the risk to enter my property. So I've just learned to control the things that are controllable and not obsess about who may be on my property the 99% of the time when I'm not there. If I catch someone, they will be prosecuted, but I'm not going to resort to NSA tactics to keep someone offthat to me just seems a little paranoid and kooky.

I was hunting on a pheasant farm with group of guys one January when a bird went up and was hit from a long range (after all that was $15 flying away). The wounded bird flew across a desolate seasonal dirt road and plunked down near dead in a cut cornfield about 40 yards on the opposite side of the road, which was not the property of the pheasant farm. My buddy's lab was on the bird the whole time like a bullet, and crossed the road and was right on it when it hit the ground. The dog chased the wounded bird in circles for a minute or so and eventually made its way back to us with the bird in his mouth. Unfortunately while all this transpired, the property nazi who owned the land where the bird went down rounded the corner in his truck and proceeded to throw an absolute ***** fit about that dog being 40 yards on his property (which encompasses more than a couple hundred acres). What a d.b. this guy was threatening to call the DNR, have our guns taken, the whole nine yards over a dog that wouldn't heel.

I apologized to the guy and told him there was no need for him to stroke out over the situation, even offered the pheasant to him if he wanted it. He just continued his rant and drove off to his secluded shack in the woods. That taught me a valuable lesson about reacting to trespassers, that I use now that I own that same land. I think some people are so obsessed with someone potentially shooting one of "their" deer that they look all sense of rationale and reason. Again I don't condone trespassing and will crack down on someone who I believe is egregiously and habitually trespassingbut some people just need to get a grip before they stress themselves into health problems over it.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

It's unreal the people on here that are posting sympathetic dribble defending trespassers. Obviously you apologists have not had a problem dealing with trespassers. Well I have and I can tell you that besides being costly, it is also very stressful and can be downright dangerous confronting trespassers. On properly posted or fenced property, there is no excuse for it. Here is what I'd like to see in changes to our trespass laws:

First I'd like to see the requirement to post your land replaced with a simple purple paint marking system implemented in its place. This is what a lot of other states do and it takes away the trespasser's excuse that he couldn't see the signs after he tore them down. 

First Offense:
Confiscation of all equipment used in the crime including vehicles, guns...
Minimum fine of $1,000 and loss of hunting/fishing privileges for five years plus 
Restitution to the property owner in the amount of one year of property taxes

Second Offense:
Same penalties as the first offense, but a minimum fine of $10,000 and a loss of hunting/fishing privileges for life 

Third Offense:
Felony conviction as a habitual offender with minimum of five years in prison and a $100,000 fine. 

Fourth offense:
Dealth Penalty:lol:


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

There are different degrees of Trespassing IMO.


Setting up shop and actually hunting is one thing, but recovering something that is yours is another.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Ranger Ray said:


> I doubt it.





Eclipse said:


> Your not going to stop trespassing. If you think so your just kidding yourself. QUOTE]
> 
> The penalties for trespass are a joke. That is if you can even prosecute a trespasser in the first place.
> 
> ...


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

mal said:


> I think some people are so obsessed with someone potentially shooting one of "their" deer that they look all sense of rationale and reason.


You really think it is about shooting "their" deer rather than someone disrupting "their" property? What deer any other hunter shoots on the neighboring properties is not of any concern to me whatsoever. I am perfectly happy if my neighbors are happy with the deer they shoot. 

I have a 47 acre property that I have hunted probably 30 sits this year. The natural behavior of the deer is virtually unchanged through the season because of the extreme care I take to keep the deer from knowing that humans coexist on the property. The other night I saw 20 deer in a 1.5 hour sit and almost got a chance at the top buck on my hit list.

I paid a lot of money for the property and did so for my personal enjoyment because I love to hunt deer and see deer.

If someone comes on my property without proper scent control I can expect to see my deer sightings plummet for several days afterwards. 

I will always, always help someone retrieve a deer on my property. But they need permission to do so. Blood, if you think it is innocent for you just to walk on my property without permission, well, I simply disagree. Want to call me from the property line? You will meet up with a friendly face and all the help you need. Step on my property without permission, and you will be reported to the police. 

Last year my neighbor called me and said a deer he had shot was about "20 yards" on to my property (quote unquote). I told him I needed to come out with full scent control to recover the deer for him. He brought me to the spot and I took up the track. It took me two hours and 500 yards of travel to find the deer. It had gone through my sanctuary. I was able to track it with minimal impact on the integrity of the sanctuary. I did so by still hunting the entire way with extreme scent control, diminishing the disruption of the property. Letting just anyone walk through there would disrupt the integrity of the sanctuary.

You can call such behavior obsessive if you want. But I call it wanting to maintain good hunting for deer that are acting naturally and moving around freely in the daytime throughout the season. It is not about them shooting "my" deer. It is about them illegally wrecking the integrity of "my" property. 

Is that obsessive or just someone who wants his favorite outdoors activity to be of high quality?


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Bloodrunner said:


> Interesting? How far does one have to set up from the fence to shoot deer in their crop field, to not be disrespectful?
> 
> 
> I am learning a lot from this thread.


These days its not uncommon to find deer laying dead rotting with good kill shots put on them.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

> Yet you only know who bio is because he doesn't hide in anonymity, as you do. Easy to talk a good game without the accountability of a real name.


I am not hiding anything, so you want my real name? I'll invite you to my house so you can see for yourself. Everything I have ever said on this forum is true, and for some it is unbelievable. But what can I say. I posted 3 deer pics with me in it on the contest forum.

I am just a soon to be 48 year old with wife and 2 kids, was very fortunate to grow up where I did, been serious about hunting and fishing since I was a little kid. Carried a BB gun and was hunting with my dad since I was 5, small game hunting at 8 and was deer hunting by myself at 12.

This thread turned to sh** cause I disagreed with a law, you guys assumed all the deer I kill run onto others land?


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

CHASINEYES said:


> These days its not uncommon to find deer laying dead rotting with good kill shots put on them.



Pretty sad, I guess some people feel they do own the deer?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

MossyHorns said:


> He could retrieve it with the help of a CO. They don't need your permission to go and get the deer. I was told this by a CO. Obviously it would depend on his availability. He stated that he would have to enter the property and track the deer and bring it back to me.


Optimistic urban myth. The landowner can preclude YOU from entering his property, even if you're holding hands with the CO.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

farmlegend said:


> For starters, because if I happen to own that thicket, and the deer runs there, he becomes coyote food. You would be denied permission to pursue it. Your setting up in such a manner that produces _de rigueur_ wounded deer on my property is an act of disrespect and would be treated as such.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And yet your buddy Bio has just stated he's had to ask permission to go get deer that died off his land i guess he shouldn't be a property line hunter But then again it's always do as i say not as i do.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

bucksnbows said:


> Because the guy who owns the thicket may tell you "No you can't come onto my property"
> 
> I do get your point though. As it is a common occurrence in farm country.
> That is why it is good to talk to that landowner prior to having to track a deer. Simply asking permission to track a deer if needed prior to the season will go a long way. It shows respect.
> ...



Good post, and advice.


I really don't care about this entire subject to be honest, I have never had a problem with a landowner my entire life. Actually I have many that will let me hunt, and many more I am sure would let me but I have not had a need. I can hardly relate to your world down there.


What are you supposed to do, not hunt your crop fields cause they might jump back over the fence?


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

MossyHorns said:


> He could retrieve it with the help of a CO. They don't need your permission to go and get the deer. I was told this by a CO. Obviously it would depend on his availability. He stated that he would have to enter the property and track the deer and bring it back to me.





I had a CO put a deer down that was hit by a car and laid wounded in my neighbors field. The neighbor was waiting for the CO to show up. By the time he did the deer was on my side of the fence. The CO dispatched it. The neighbor started to grab it and the CO stopped him. He asked whos property is this. I said mine, he then asked "do you want this deer" I told him no let the old guy have it.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

farmlegend said:


> Optimistic urban myth. The landowner can preclude YOU from entering his property, even if you're holding hands with the CO.



What if your dog gets loose, and its tracking your deer?


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

bucksnbows said:


> I had a CO put a deer down that was hit by a car and laid wounded in my neighbors field. The neighbor was waiting for the CO to show up. By the time he did the deer was on my side of the fence. The CO dispatched it. The neighbor started to grab it and the CO stopped him. He asked whos property is this. I said mine, he then asked "do you want this deer" I told him no let the old guy have it.



Crazy stuff here in Mi. I don't agree with it.


I truly believe whoever shot the deer owns it, who cares if it jumped the fence. Iowa, Minn. N Dakota have it right.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

farmlegend said:


> Optimistic urban myth. The landowner can preclude YOU from entering his property, even if you're holding hands with the CO.


Not a myth as I was face to face with the CO when he told me that. 

Since you were unable to comprehend what I wrote the first time I will rephrase it.  I would not be the one entering the property. Just the CO.


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Bloodrunner said:


> What are you supposed to do, not hunt your crop fields cause they might jump back over the fence?



No. You get permission to track. Even farmlegend will let you if you are not a Dbag. 

If you are a fence sitting, sparky slaying, non doe shooting, trespassing thief........no FL will deny you every time.

If you are a QDM advocate who is respectful enough to at the least kill appropriate amounts of doe, pass bucks 2.5 or younger, provide top dollar whiskey as a gift at Christmas, offer to help him keep the local scum off his property while he is away, don't make your main hunting spot on his fence line, except the fact he likes to smoke cigars on November 15 while partrolling his borders and only have to track a deer onto his property once every 10 years with him at your side as not to step on any of his high dollar extremely manicured NWSG's.............and refer to him as the most interesting man in the world.........FL will consider letting you track a deer onto his property. His property his rules.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

bucksnbows said:


> I had a CO put a deer down that was hit by a car and laid wounded in my neighbors field. The neighbor was waiting for the CO to show up. By the time he did the deer was on my side of the fence. The CO dispatched it. The neighbor started to grab it and the CO stopped him. He asked whos property is this. I said mine, he then asked "do you want this deer" I told him no let the old guy have it.


That is a different cituation, because the deer was hit by a car and not shot by a hunter. The person who hit it with the car would have first chance.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

MossyHorns said:


> Not a myth as I was face to face with the CO when he told me that.
> 
> Since you were unable to comprehend what I wrote the first time I will rephrase it.  I would not be the one entering the property. Just the CO.


Wrong since you didn't comprehend the first time.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Whitetail Freak said:


> Wrong since you didn't comprehend the first time.


Elaborate would you.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

bioactive said:


> You really think it is about shooting "their" deer rather than someone disrupting "their" property? What deer any other hunter shoots on the neighboring properties is not of any concern to me whatsoever. I am perfectly happy if my neighbors are happy with the deer they shoot.


So, if given a survey, you will vote no on mandatory aprs?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Ask the question to the co on this site, been discussed many times. I seen a co called and left a dead buck on neighbors property, owner wouldn't let him have it, layed were it died.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Whitetail Freak said:


> Ask the question to the co on this site, been discussed many times. I seen a co called and left a dead buck on neighbors property, owner wouldn't let him have it, layed were it died.


I was just repeating what a local CO told a group of us at a meeting several years ago. No bull.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

bucksnbows said:


> No. You get permission to track. Even farmlegend will let you if you are not a Dbag.
> 
> If you are a fence sitting, sparky slaying, non doe shooting, trespassing thief........no FL will deny you every time.
> 
> If you are a QDM advocate who is respectful enough to at the least kill appropriate amounts of doe, pass bucks 2.5 or younger, provide top dollar whiskey as a gift at Christmas, offer to help him keep the local scum off his property while he is away, don't make your main hunting spot on his fence line, except the fact he likes to smoke cigars on November 15 while partrolling his borders and only have to track a deer onto his property once every 10 years with him at your side as not to step on any of his high dollar extremely manicured NWSG's.............and refer to him as the most interesting man in the world.........FL will consider letting you track a deer onto his property. His property his rules.



I guess a guy needs to just drop them where they stand, if hunting by people that think they own the deer. If there is a will there is a way.

This deer was 28 yards, X-gun dropped him in his tracks. Perfect fence sitter shot:lol:


----------



## Kody Myers (Oct 28, 2013)

Got an update on the trespassers from another website. Shockingly, these guys didn't even receive a slap on the wrist. 

Please add this update to my story.

I am now almost daily in contact with the persecutor's office, push for them to 
persecuted the Trespassing Hunters for Recreational Trespassing and lack of 
Hunter Orange.

Everyone I've talked to agrees that these guys intent was to sneak on, not be 
seen, hence the lack of Hunter Orange. Even down to their face masks, you can 
tell they knew exactly what they were doing.

The Persecutors Office will receive all the hi res pictures that the trail 
camera took, there are 3 times what you saw and the detail is very clear.

Btw, this story has kinda gone viral, has any of these guys tried to contact 
you? or post anything?

Bowhunting.com picked up the story also and has had friends of the trespasser 
post things I did not know until I talked to the responding officer. 

Thanks!

Scott



"I have an interesting update to the story. Some how I misunderstood the "on 
Scene" or responding State Trooper. He told me today, that he has sent up to the 
Barry County Persecutor his police report. The Barry County Persecutor has to 
decide if or what to charge them with! Nothing, Trespassing or Recreational 
Trespassing. The officer decide not to cite them for Recreational Trespassing, 
because Drum roll please... they said "it was their first time hunting the 
adjacent property and was not sure of the property lines"! 

They knew they were blocking someone's driveway, but that they were hunting near 
buy and would hear if someone came to use the driveway. Really, if you've never 
hunted a piece of property before, how the heck would you even know if you'd be 
near by?

Why he did not cite either hunter is beyond me, especially for the lack of 
Hunter Orange for at least one of them!

Unbelievable! I will update!"


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Kody Myers said:


> Shockingly, these guys didn't even receive a slap on the wrist.


Called it!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Trophy Specialist said:


> You are certainly right there. Hunters that sit within 200 yards of a property they don't have permission to enter should limit themselves to slam dunks only.


Lol

If you had a square 40 and bordered on one side by inaccessible property, you would be limited to hunting your centerline + about 20 yards. Lol Not going to happen.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

Trophy Specialist said:


> I'd like to make a comment on "fence sitters." I would much rather have someone sit on my property line and shoot deer on their own property rather than having them sit 50 yards back onto their property with a bait pile on my property line. If they shoot towards their own property, at least any deer they hit have a good chance of staying on their own land and so do their projectiles. If they shoot at deer on a boarder-bait-pile though, chances are that most of the deer they shoot will run off their property and projectiles will also fly off their land too.



Wow, someone with a clue, good post!


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

CHASINEYES said:


> Lol
> 
> If you had a square 40 and bordered on one side by inaccessible property, you would be limited to hunting your centerline + about 20 yards. Lol Not going to happen.



Exactly, a square 40 is 400 yards square I believe, I guess you would put an X in the middle and set right there.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Bloodrunner said:


> Exactly, a square 40 is 400 yards square I believe, I guess you would put an X in the middle and set right there.


And if its a long narrow 40, eighth mile x half mile, then it would be deemed unhuntable by that 200yd rule. Lol


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought every decent hunter wanted to know where the deer cross their property lines when they're coming and going?


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

CHASINEYES said:


> And if its a long narrow 40, eighth mile x half mile, then it would be deemed unhuntable by that 200yd rule. Lol



Yep, it's over, may as well try and sell it.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Bloodrunner said:


> Exactly, a square 40 is 400 yards square I believe, I guess you would put an X in the middle and set right there.


440 yards. That extra 40 is a x-gun chippy!


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 25, 2002)

Wow! This thread went downhill.

Went from trespassers and controlling your own land to controlling people who are not on your land.

This has been another trend I have seen in the past 33 years. Owners think they get more than they have. An property owner can do whatever he wants with his property. He owns up to the property line. He does not get his property line + and extra 20yard buffer. 

As owners we can do whatever we want on our own property and control it however we want. It is our land, we own it and pay the taxes. We do not have any say on what happen across the line. If a guy wants to hunt on the line and he is on his side he has the right to do so. If you do not want to let him cross over to get his deer - that's your right - you own the land.

If you don't like it - you will just have to lump it. Both side are within their rights. That is Michigan law.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

MossyHorns said:


> That works for you now, but how would you feel if your neighbors sold their land to anti hunters who would not let you step foot on their property.


I would be utterly and completely elated. Since owning my farm, myself and my hunting guests have harvested over 150 deer. Of those, two (2) expired on someone's land other than my own. During that same period of time, I estimate that approximately 100 deer have expired on my property that were shot on someone else's land.

I like those odds. I'd send that landowner a ham every Christmas.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Bloodrunner said:


> You don't have stands on your fence line?
> 
> You guys are nuts, the first thing I do when scouting a property is walk the fence line, if you don't you're not doing it right
> 
> ...


No Bloodhunter I do not. The closest stand to a border is a 100 yd bow stand.

You are also making judgments as to "my" deer "their" deer "the neighbors property" deer.

VERY wrong and self funding statements.............Has NOTHING to do with TREPASSING and TREPASSERS.

Dave


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

QDMAMAN said:


> 440 yards. That extra 40 is a x-gun chippy!



Thanks, I now know I have a little more room to set my stand, I would hate to infringe on that fence line. And I am head shooting from now on


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Midalake said:


> This is the biggest twisted excuse above the trespassers want you to think is happening!!!!
> 
> Every deer has been given to hunters for the hungry or the local pantry.
> 
> ...


So how are every deer that ran on to your property given to the hunters for the hungry i thought all deer had to be tagged to be given to this group ?????


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

farmlegend said:


> I would be utterly and completely elated. Since owning my farm, myself and my hunting guests have harvested over 150 deer. Of those, two (2) expired on someone's land other than my own. During that same period of time, I estimate that approximately 100 deer have expired on my property that were shot on someone else's land.
> 
> I like those odds. I'd send that landowner a ham every Christmas.


Letting 100 deer rot on my property is not something that I would be proud of.  

If you deny an honest hunter who asked for permission to retrieve his game, then you are not a true sportsman.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I think MT has the whole trail camera thing right.. :evil:


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

If you have to track your deer across property lines, how much land are you really hunting?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

MossyHorns said:


> Letting 100 deer rot on my property is not something that I would be proud of.
> 
> If you deny an honest hunter who asked for permission to retrieve his game, then you are not a true sportsman.


Re-read. That's not what my post said. Many of those deer were recovered. My point was that the retrieval of game on either side of the property line is not at all necessarily a two-way street. The numbers don't lie.

Not a "true sportsman", by your definition? Works for me. While we're at it, if you deny the sacredness of property rights over the claim of another to pursue a mere beast onto someone else's land, you are simply not what I would define as a man.


----------



## murfster3 (Feb 2, 2012)

Joel/AK said:


> So what is so hard about putting a phone number on the posted signs? If someone is honorable and calls and state he wants to get his deer he shot more than likely most of us here would give permission.
> 
> Oh and how much does one of those trail cams cost?


I haven't put my number on my signs because my area code (indiana)is different from (269)so my thinking is if they knew I didn't live on the property would they call. I only live 25 miles way.and I'm there at least 3-4 days a week.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

farmlegend said:


> Re-read. That's not what my post said.
> 
> Not a "true sportsman", by your definition? Works for me. While we're at it, if you deny the sacredness of property rights over the claim of another to pursue a mere beast onto someone else's land, you are certainly not a man.


Your post did not state that you let any of those 100 deer to be retrieved by the shooter. 

I am more of a sportsman than you will ever know. Our family owns hundreds of acres of farmland and we will let our fence sitting neighbors retrieve their deer. As others have stated, I would rather them sit along the fence shooting onto their property than towards me.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

miruss said:


> So how are every deer that ran on to your property given to the hunters for the hungry i thought all deer had to be tagged to be given to this group ?????


I hunt with the local Wildlife Bio for the DNR he is my friend and hunts here. Makes it more simple. But a call to your CO will get you the same results for being able to donate.

Dave


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

MossyHorns said:


> Your post did not state that you let any of those 100 deer to be retrieved by the shooter.


You were the one that made the ridiculous presumption that none of the deer were recovered.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

farmlegend said:


> .........
> I estimate that approximately 100 deer have expired on my property that were shot on someone else's land.
> ...........


Gee, I wonder if that is a highly exaggerated number made up by an insecure and paranoid land owner.

L & O


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Liver and Onions said:


> Gee, I wonder if that is a highly exaggerated number made up by an insecure and paranoid land owner.
> 
> L & O



Let me say that 5.26 deer per year is undoubtedly on the conservative side.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

farmlegend said:


> Let me say that 5.26 deer per year is undoubtedly on the conservative side.


 
Well! That's more like it! I thought "100 deer since you've owned your property" was a HUGE exaggeration as well.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

CHASINEYES said:


> Lol
> 
> If you had a square 40 and bordered on one side by inaccessible property, you would be limited to hunting your centerline + about 20 yards. Lol Not going to happen.


Didn't you noticed my little smilie face at the end of my post.

My main point was that perhaps people should limit themselves to slam dunk shots all the time. My guess is that a good percentage of the deer that cross over onto the neighbor's land or are otherwise lost were not high percentage shots in the first place.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

brookie1 said:


> If you have to track your deer across property lines, how much land are you really hunting?


Exactly. Presuming you can enter your neighbor's property for retrieval is a very pompous attitude. Basically saying your hunting is more important than his property. I'm with Farmlegend on this one.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

Deer do one of two things after shot with an arrow. They either spin and run back the way they came, or they run the direction they are facing when shot. So predicting where they might die is a roll of the dice.


And for anyone to say sitting on your property line where the deer come and go is wrong, have no clue on how to deer hunt.


The perfect setup is where a bedding area (thicket) boarders food crops, not sitting there is foolish.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I know a guy who has 40 acres surrounded by larger parcels, but his 40 seems to be the best hunting. The neighboring weekend warriors shot up a small buck that ran onto his property. The idiots then went out boozing and called my bud up at 1 am and woke him up to tell him they wanted to retrieve their deer. He asked why they waited so long and they said they wanted to let it lay up for a while. He told them no and to never call him after 10 pm again. He planned on finding the deer the next day but found no sign of it anyway.


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

I think there are some people on here who should just pony up the dough and construct a 12 foot fence around their 200 acre fiefdoms. Then they could just shoot their own deer without stressing out that someone might be sitting within 100 yards of their property line, and the peasant neighbors wouldn't have to fret about a wounded deer crossing onto the king's property.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

CHASINEYES said:


> Bio may take it a little over the top, but what he's doing will ensure the daytime hunting activity he speaks of. Unfortunately, its a bit crowded for it to work out for most of us nowdays. He is just recreating what we had years ago before the overcrowding.
> 
> I can hunt around nice deer all season without blowing them out, but when family members decide to hunt, the big boys move out as these hunters do not hunt smart. If you want to keep nice deer around in this area its a must to give them some room or they're shot in the next section. Being stuck on these small 120 acre parcels today you have to put more effort into not bumping deer and manipulating their movements than you do hunting them. Yeah, the modern day SLP sucks **s for deer hunting.


HA! you think 120 acres is small........ try doing it with just 40....or 10!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Didn't you noticed my little smilie face at the end of my post.
> 
> My main point was that perhaps people should limit themselves to slam dunk shots all the time. My guess is that a good percentage of the deer that cross over onto the neighbor's land or are otherwise lost were not high percentage shots in the first place.


I figured. Yes I seen the smilie.

I follow and hunt deer movement on our farm. Movement might not funnel down until you get 0 to 50 yards from the line and this will be where I set up. (deer love edges) That deer may be bedding on either side of the fence. No telling which way its going after being stuck with an arrow. Head shots lead to pierced ears or deer running around with lower jaws as neckties, no thanks.

I don't think anyone here disagrees with property rights. It boils down to right from wrong.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

CHASINEYES said:


> I figured. Yes I seen the smilie.
> 
> I follow and hunt deer movement on our farm. Movement might not funnel down until you get 0 to 50 yards from the line and this will be where I set up. (deer love edges) That deer may be bedding on either side of the fence. No telling which way its going after being stuck with an arrow. Head shots lead to pierced ears or deer running around with lower jaws as neckties, no thanks.
> 
> I don't think anyone here disagrees with property rights. It boils down to right from wrong.


I was kidding about the head shots, I'll take my chances tracking

Right and wrong is thrown right out the window when it comes to fence sitters and Sanctuaries:lol:


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Bloodrunner said:


> I was kidding about the head shots, I'll take my chances tracking
> 
> Right and wrong is thrown right out the window when it comes to fence sitters and Sanctuaries:lol:


I know you were.

If some of these guys were my neighbors, an intensive herd thinning would be order of the day.


----------



## Bloodrunner (Feb 3, 2011)

CHASINEYES said:


> I know you were.
> 
> If some of these guys were my neighbors, an intensive herd thinning would be order of the day.


No kidding, I say we all pool our money and try and lease the property next to Farmlegend, he would have an anxiety attack cause we would have him surrounded:lol:


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Bloodrunner said:


> No kidding, I say we all pool our money and try and lease the property next to Farmlegend, he would have an anxiety attack cause we would have him surrounded:lol:


 Lol

I wonder if we would get that christmas ham. Something tells me we wouldnt


----------

